# holes in drywall/new vanity light doesn't cover them



## carigen (Aug 27, 2008)

Just bought a new light fixture for the vanity. Took off the old 8 light strip to find two 6-8 inch holes in the drywall (my thanks to the stupid builder who didn't install the original light correctly). So, obviously, I need to replace a section of drywall. I don't have any studs behind these 2 holes, so I assume I need to cut a hole large enough to find some studs. Can I buy a small piece of drywall, or is it only sold in large sheets? Has anyone else had a similar experience that can offer advice on fixing this wall appropriately ? Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome Carigen:
You could install a trim board large enough to cover the holes and put your new fixture on it. Use a board that will cover and balance the repair to make it look it was meant to be, instead of a repair. If you have a router, you could make the edges of the board look a little more in place.
Glenn


----------



## kornkob (Aug 28, 2008)

Hold up-- here's the solution:   

Using scrap 1x4 lumber cut a board out that is 4 inches longer than the diameter of the hole you need to cover.  With a screwgun ready to go at hand, take the board and put it in the hole, behind the drywall so that the board overlaps existing wallboard on both sides.   Use the screwgun to put screws through the drywall into the board-- 2 on each end should do it.   

now you have a hole in your drywall with wood directly behind it.   Cut out a piece of drywall to fit the hole, leaving about a quarter inch on all sides-- no need to be too precise-- and screw this patch piece to the new board.   

Now mud it up and make it smooth.   Done this way you can have that hole patched in no time.

Method taught to me by a neighbor who has been a professional drywaller for 20+ years.


----------



## mikemeier (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with kornkob. I have done this many times and it works well. Just make sure your replacement piece is the same thickness as the old drywall. I prefer the fiberglass joint tape if you are able to sand some of the texture off around the opening. this helps in blending in a new texture. The spray can textures work pretty good. Practice on the scrap drywall before putting on your patch.


----------



## NOVA Pros (Sep 23, 2008)

You may need to mud and sand a few times to get a smooth surface and to have no visible signs of patching.  Once you paint, no one will ever know there was a hole there.

Allison


----------

